# sling shot tree rats? anyone?



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

The last few years at my deer bow hunting spot, squirrels were like fleas. After watching dozens of them, I started to think I need a slingshot. ( but not seriously). aftr a while, I thought why not? A buddy asked if he could hunt that spot for a couple weekends, and he messaged me, and said at one time, he looked out to the left, and seen 9 of them within one view. . I play music , and was at this park some years back and guys were shooting ping pong balls, each time. pretty impressive. I went to youtube, and a guy did a tutorial and much of the same rules apply to a SS as do a bow, thanks


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

AFAIK, we can't small game hunt from a elevated position.

Now if you're in a ground blind, game on.

Remember, when you miss a tree rat with a slingshot, it will let everything know there is danger .
Why not just squirrel hunt there with a 22 lr or pellet gun? Then you can get rid of the issues before, during ( depending , no 22lr during Firearm Deer) or after the season and have good hunting and a stew dinner. 

I can't hunt squirrels on my property with any rifle here, since homes have been built around me after 50 years.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

As per the hunting rule book make sure your slingshot like gun(s) is in a case when in a motor vehicle--I kid you NOT!!


----------



## CatfishKurt (Dec 12, 2017)

You can indeed hunt small game from a raised platform using a Shotgun. Pg 24 in the hunting guide.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Marbles are good cheap ammo. 1/2 ball bearings work better but are hard to find.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Another goofy gun law in MI.. If shotguns why not 22s or other rifles, slingshots??


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

I've stated before, I'll end up in tweety bird hell, in no small part thanks to wrist rockets. I'm not a fan of marbles.

I raided my dads black powder round balls but that didn't last long. Steel ball bearings were expensive and hard to come by, even when my bird hunting buddies old man ran an auto machine shop. Marbles fly true but carry no weight so I resorted to 3/8" nuts. They fly straight, hit hard and are easy to come by. Outside of that give me plain ole rocks or black walnuts. Lots and lots of practice. Make a trap and re use your ammo


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

I've seen clay balls 3/8 and 1/2 inch. Biodegradable. Thoughts?


----------



## CatfishKurt (Dec 12, 2017)

Oh shoot I posted out of 2019 guide. Here is 2020. Slightly different wording.


----------



## KI Jim (Apr 14, 2004)

I think it would be very difficult to hit (much less kill) a squirrel with a slingshot. It is difficult enough with a .22 . Seems like they "know" when you are hunting them. During deer season, they seem to be everywhere. You go into the woods hunting them and it is a different story.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Killing a squirrel with a slingshot isn't hard. It's the hitting part that is just a little tough to do. You have to do a bunch of practicing to be able to bring them down.


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

So what I read is it’s legal to hunt small game out of a tree stand. Except for migratory birds. Doesn’t stipulate guns. So a slingshot would be legal as all other weapons.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

I've shot them with a wrist rocket during small game season, good sized steel bearings.
If you can believe it, they struck with an audible "thunk", but never managed to penetrate.
I never actually killed any. Shot at ducks with them too during duck season, same result.


----------



## CatfishKurt (Dec 12, 2017)

Fishindeer said:


> So what I read is it’s legal to hunt small game out of a tree stand. Except for migratory birds. Doesn’t stipulate guns. So a slingshot would be legal as all other weapons.


That's what I take it as..


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Yep, looks like the law was changed from last year. CB 22's anybody? Be easier taking a 22 rifle slung over your shoulder while carrying a bow.


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

I've hit plenty of squirrels with a wrist rocket. I never hit any of them in the head and never killed a single one. Having a red squirrel barking at you at 10 feet might give different results.

On a side note while sitting in a tree waiting for deer. Wrist rockets aren't exactly quiet. If the tree rats are that irritating, there is always a judo point or rubber blunt. Ammo is kinda spendy though.

Or, a can on a Ruger MarkII for your cpl. Granted, still rather noisy for a tree stand.


----------

